# WHO WANTS A GBATEMP EBOOK GAMING MAGZINE!?!



## tagzard (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay so I thought that it would be a good idea if Gbatemp has Virtual magazine! Like the way game informer is formatted. This is how I see it. A few members are elected to be the magazine editors. The edit it and stuff. Them some other members are the reviewers. They make a review of the game and rate it from a rating system (stars, numbers, ect...) They add pictures and stuff of the game. Then it is made into a ebook and published on a ebook publishing website. The reviews should somewhat look like this: [attachment=680:IMG_08831.JPG]

And there can be adds in the ebooks to. Like websites homebrew and stuff (self stuff).

IT HAS TO BE VIEWABLE ON A IPOD TOUCH/IPAD/IPHONE/PC/EREADERS/ect...


Good idea? You can post some of your idea to make it awesome.


EDIT: It will come out once a month. And it has to be free.



Fishaman P said:


> Want!
> 
> Just one stipulation: there has to be a Temper of the Month column.
> And it has to be viewable on the DS AND PC, so maybe an eBook format and a PDF?
> ...












How the review SHOULD look


----------



## prowler (Oct 22, 2011)

Can't wait, two weeks old news all into one magazine viewable on iOS!!!


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Oct 22, 2011)

I love this idea and hope it becomes a reality. It will also serve another purpose, getting the GBAtemp name out there more so than it is now. Good luck and I look forward to see where this idea goes. I can see it now...reading gbatemp ebook on my 3DS...good stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## tagzard (Oct 22, 2011)

Also a magazine will come out once a month.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Oct 22, 2011)

Tagzard, I see you live in Chicago. I used to live in Downers Grove and at one time in Countryside. I went to Lyons Township High School. Where exactly are you located? Go Sox!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

I can't download the attachment for some reason. Upload it to the Gallery or something.

I want to erm... "view" this "fine production".


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 22, 2011)

Want!

Just one stipulation: there has to be a Temper of the Month column.
And it has to be viewable on the DS AND PC, so maybe an eBook format and a PDF?

Hehe, lied about the 1 stipulation.

EDIT: Guild, that might be because no one knows what you're talking about, there's no attachment in any post.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I can't download the attachment for some reason. Upload it to the Gallery or something.
> 
> I want to erm... "view" this "fine production".


Sure. Let me upload it to a uploading service site.


Fishaman P said:


> Want!
> 
> Just one stipulation: there has to be a Temper of the Month column.
> And it has to be viewable on the DS AND PC, so maybe an eBook format and a PDF?
> ...


+1 Will add.


----------



## DroRox (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the idea. Instead of browsing the forums endlessly for the information about games and homebrew we could include it in the magazine for better compact viewing. 
But please not just iOS.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 22, 2011)

DroRox said:


> I like the idea. Instead of browsing the forums endlessly for the information about games and homebrew we could include it in the magazine for better compact viewing.
> But please not just iOS.


Fixed


----------



## DroRox (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome I'll be glad to help in any way I can.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

Wait, it's just a picture of an existing gaming magazine, not like a rough draft of this one?

Good luck getting a team of graphic designers, editors, and writers. I'm sure that'll be possible.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wait, it's just a picture of an existing gaming magazine, not like a rough draft of this one?
> 
> Good luck getting a team of graphic designers, editors, and writers. I'm sure that'll be possible.


This is a idea. Someone wil feed off of it. Let me draw a draft of what the REVIEW part should look like. I have no idea what the other parts should look like.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 22, 2011)

I can help edit. My brother is a major grammar Nazi.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 22, 2011)

I AM NOT GOING TO BE DOING THIS!!! ANOTHER MEMBER WITH HIGHER POWER AND MORE WELL KNOWN WILL BE DOING IT


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 22, 2011)

Honestly, I wouldn't want to see this. What's the point of the mobile site, then?


----------



## tagzard (Oct 22, 2011)

Slyakin said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't want to see this. What's the point of the mobile site, then?


I was thinking for off-line viewing/other devices can read them.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 22, 2011)

tagzard said:


> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I wouldn't want to see this. What's the point of the mobile site, then?
> ...


In this day and age when 3G and 4G, as well as free Wi-Fi spans across the majority of the globe, off-line reading is kind of moot. It's a noble effort... I just don't really see it happening.

Sorry!


----------



## tagzard (Oct 22, 2011)

Slyakin said:


> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> > Slyakin said:
> ...


Then explain to me "why we have a podcast? Can't we just use the news forum" That is how I see your argument.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 22, 2011)

tagzard said:


> Then explain to me "why we have a podcast? Can't we just use the news forum" That is how I see your argument.


The podcast just repeats the news forum. There is no need for it. However, there is (some) demand for it.

If this can rack up some demand, I see no reason why it wouldn't be successful. I just wouldn't use it. One out of many won't really affect anything.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay so I thought that it would be a good idea if Gbatemp has Virtual magazine! Like the way game informer is formatted. This is how I see it. A few members are elected to be the magazine editors. The edit it and stuff. Them some other members are the reviewers. They make a review of the game and rate it from a rating system (stars, numbers, ect...) They add pictures and stuff of the game. Then it is made into a ebook and published on a ebook publishing website. The reviews should somewhat look like this: [attachment=680:IMG_08831.JPG]

And there can be adds in the ebooks to. Like websites homebrew and stuff (self stuff).

IT HAS TO BE VIEWABLE ON A IPOD TOUCH/IPAD/IPHONE/PC/EREADERS/ect...


Good idea? You can post some of your idea to make it awesome.


EDIT: It will come out once a month. And it has to be free.



Fishaman P said:


> Want!
> 
> Just one stipulation: there has to be a Temper of the Month column.
> And it has to be viewable on the DS AND PC, so maybe an eBook format and a PDF?
> ...












How the review SHOULD look


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

Also, most magazines have an edge over something. They usually have new news in them, not just old news and some commentary. We have an entire USN full of news with commentary from every walk of life. Why do we need a magazine about this? If you have access to a virtual magazine you probably have access to this site.

As for our Podcast, it's because it's open discussion. Plus it's constantly updated. It's more of a "talk radio" thing. It takes away the cold detachment of having an internet between two people and it's a bit more human. Like honestly, do you think I talk and act like this in real life? Fuck no. I'm completely different, minus my general opinions.

Also, you may as well make a thread saying "I want to be promoted to some position of minor power" and cut out all the sweet talk.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 22, 2011)

tagzard said:


> I AM NOT GOING TO BE DOING THIS!!! ANOTHER MEMBER WITH HIGHER POWER AND MORE WELL KNOWN WILL BE DOING IT





Guild McCommunist said:


> Also, most magazines have an edge over something. They usually have new news in them, not just old news and some commentary. We have an entire USN full of news with commentary from every walk of life. Why do we need a magazine about this? If you have access to a virtual magazine you probably have access to this site.
> 
> As for our Podcast, it's because it's open discussion. Plus it's constantly updated. It's more of a "talk radio" thing. It takes away the cold detachment of having an internet between two people and it's a bit more human. Like honestly, do you think I talk and act like this in real life? Fuck no. I'm completely different, minus my general opinions.
> 
> Also, you may as well make a thread saying "I want to be promoted to some position of minor power" and cut out all the sweet talk.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

tagzard said:


> *post*



You're still advertising it like you're the boss hog.

Please tell me who this "member of a higher power" is. It's certainly not me and if it's anything news related, I'm sure it would've gone through the Mag Staff one way or another. Unless you just mean "someone more popular than you".


----------



## tagzard (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> > *post*
> ...


I don't know. I just thought of this idea.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

tagzard said:


> I don't know. I just thought of this idea.



So you're just pawning this idea off to someone else to avoid doing any work and still got a lot of the credit?

I should start doing this...


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 22, 2011)

I voted "No" coz I think its not the best time to do so when most of the high powered staff are busy with new forum and server upgrade.
Also I think if this idea gets applied,maybe this will all go on to the Magzine staff.
They've much work to do,So "NO"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:


> Also I think if this idea gets applied,mabye this will all go on to the Magzine staff.



I think if this idea gets applied, the Magazine Staff most definitely will not be involved.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> > Also I think if this idea gets applied,*maybe* this will all go on to the Magzine staff.
> ...


I didn't knew much thats why I said "maybe"(although the spelling was wrong)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm just saying it's an utterly redundant idea. We already have news in our forums and news we post that has discussion and opinion going on. Why would we want a magazine on even older news with opinions and discussion we already have in the same medium? At least Podcasts are done by voice and give a more human feel, and we do invite members here to go on it.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 22, 2011)

i may be able to contribute an article if you get started on this. pm me if you decide to do this. not sure what i could do, but i could write a review or something like that.


----------



## prowler (Oct 22, 2011)

I will go along with this idea as long if you interview me, and it has to be a 5 page exclusive.

EDIT: Title "Prowler reveals all, _is he really Prowlsexual!?!_" GUILDS TITLE IS BETTER.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> I will go along with this idea as long if you interview me, and it has to be a 5 page exclusive.



Prowler: Weaboo or Otaku? THE EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW.

Get some Frost-Nixon all up in this bitch.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm just saying it's an utterly redundant idea. We already have news in our forums and news we post that has discussion and opinion going on. Why would we want a magazine on even older news with opinions and discussion we already have in the same medium? At least Podcasts are done by voice and give a more human feel, and we do invite members here to go on it.


I agree.

Also if you want to do this on your own -nobody is going to stop you,I guess


----------



## Langin (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, as long as I may write reviews. I had an idea for a GBAtemp magazine early previous year,(Maybe Another World may remember it.) but i did not have to much time for that since I did not have the editor programs etc. 

But I ama ble to write pretty reviews if needed.  And if they don't except it, let's make it unofficial like Sc00p was.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 22, 2011)

Cool idea but I dont really see the point with the fact that most of those devices can visit the site already If anything I think they should improve the mobile site instead of making a magazine but still this should be tucked away somewhere its not a bad idea :3


----------



## emigre (Oct 22, 2011)

A better idea would be to get Terminator and iFish to have their own podcast.

EDIT: And than have me verbally abuse them.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 22, 2011)

No, because it's a stupid idea. The forum works and we have a news section.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 22, 2011)

can someone explain what the GBAtemp mag staff does anyway? why are you guys called the "Magazine Staff"? 

And at Tagzards idea? your a spaz and have no idea how things in the real world work.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 22, 2011)

There's no "Meh" option, and calling your own idea "awesome" is kind of a silly thing to do.


The way people are acting (calling Tagzard a stupid kid for example) would be completely different if someone like Guild posted the idea, and they all know it.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 22, 2011)

because we all know that Guide would pull his (her) own weight and make it happen. TZ isnt gonna do that.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay so I thought that it would be a good idea if Gbatemp has Virtual magazine! Like the way game informer is formatted. This is how I see it. A few members are elected to be the magazine editors. The edit it and stuff. Them some other members are the reviewers. They make a review of the game and rate it from a rating system (stars, numbers, ect...) They add pictures and stuff of the game. Then it is made into a ebook and published on a ebook publishing website. The reviews should somewhat look like this: [attachment=680:IMG_08831.JPG]

And there can be adds in the ebooks to. Like websites homebrew and stuff (self stuff).

IT HAS TO BE VIEWABLE ON A IPOD TOUCH/IPAD/IPHONE/PC/EREADERS/ect...


Good idea? You can post some of your idea to make it awesome.


EDIT: It will come out once a month. And it has to be free.



Fishaman P said:


> Want!
> 
> Just one stipulation: there has to be a Temper of the Month column.
> And it has to be viewable on the DS AND PC, so maybe an eBook format and a PDF?
> ...












How the review SHOULD look


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 22, 2011)

An _interesting_ idea, yeah... but given all that we have in the forum (especially now after the upgrade), between the pod casts and gbatemp mobile, having yet another mobile form is kinda redundant.  Front page news adds maybe one or two things a week now, where two months ago it was a few things every single *day*.  Half of the user submitted news is old, a repost, or not pertinent to anything.  The only thing I could see it being useful for is a collaboration of new homebrew releases and updates, once a month.  Those usually get posted on front page, but come to mention it, I think that would actually be a good thing to have just in the site to begin with, some part on front page that is blocked out by month, maybe in tree format (to encompass homebrew that is released and updated in the same month), and will keep track of all homebrew that is (reportedly) updated or created.


----------



## haflore (Oct 22, 2011)

Sure, it seems like a decent idea. I certainly can't see a reason not to, if anything it'll just die after a while.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 22, 2011)

Well it wouldn't be something bad but its not really needed ...

if someone is really interested in doing this I would never say "don't do it" , BUT if this is started it has to be done frequently and not one in the first month than 2 month later next one than 1 week later another and such ... 

Doing something like this might sound easy for some ppl "just writing some stuff about games and the scene" but its really HARD work, especially cuz you can't just write what you want.
If you write "game xy sucks bad don't buy it" its possible some companys sue you for talking down their product, in some sort of "magazine" its different than just some random forum comment, and you are not supposed to give out your own opinion which is extremely hard for most ppl (i cannot rate a game without giving my own opinion like i don't like shooter and would never really rate one as good)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 22, 2011)

This kinda reminds me of the idea JPH tried to implement before he was banned.

Then there was Llama Riot's _Weekly Wave_...before he was banned.

I think there's a pattern.


----------



## iFish (Oct 22, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> This kinda reminds me of the idea JPH tried to implement before he was banned.
> 
> Then there was Llama Riot's _Weekly Wave_...before he was banned.
> 
> I think there's a pattern.


If the pattern is true. I think tagzard should definitely do this.


----------



## Another World (Oct 22, 2011)

i helped jph on his round-up magazine feature and it took him most of the week and all of his free time. people were always backing out at the last minute and he would end up doing most (if not all) of the work by himself.

these things are nice in theory but much harder to pull off with a volunteer staff spread out across the internet.

the easy part is collecting submissions and editing. what takes all the time is the layout. something 20 pages long could easily take a week to format correctly, unless you can spend 8hrs a day working on it.

-another world


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 23, 2011)

iFish said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > This kinda reminds me of the idea JPH tried to implement before he was banned.
> ...


you mean get banned right?


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2011)

tagzard - if you want this, do it yourself.

you sound like all those kids who start threads like this "_NINTENDO 64 EMULATER FOR GBA!!! but I need someone to code it for me. And I also need someone for the graphics, a few beta testers... and me, well... I'll supervise the project_"


----------



## RikuCrafter (Oct 23, 2011)

I am very willing to get involved in this project, I was even thinking of starting my own weekly mini thing. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 23, 2011)

dont get me wrong, think this might be a cool idea, but i dont see you being the one to do it. thats all.


----------



## wasim (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't see a reason for a no....

and hope this will be good !

you could also make CBDS format too.....


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 23, 2011)

Magazines are dying out. Blogs feed information at a rate you can actually read it without the info in them going out of date,
All of the devices capable of reading it are capable of reading the website anyway.
Why would I bother to go download a file when I can just look at the website?
You're unlikely to re-read them, so there's no point keeping a hard copy.

Sorry, but it's a terrible idea. eBooks might be useful for static information like tutorials where someone might be away from a computer while trying to use them, but news and reviews do't fit into that category.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 23, 2011)

No.
I don't want a magazine.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Then there was Llama Riot's _Weekly Wave_...before he was banned.



I actually liked the Weekly Wave. It wasn't a Magazine but it was a nice round up of all the news in a week. I kinda felt it was like a summary thread (see the 3DS conference summary thread for a recent example) but for all the news in a week.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 23, 2011)

The only problem with a weekly magazine is that most people don't have the time to create and edit an entire issue each week. A monthly one would be much more feasible. I would totally be on board for something like that.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 23, 2011)

Hmm.... Well... This seems like a good idea, for anyone that wants to help make a beta magazine pm me.


----------



## Deleted_278676 (Oct 23, 2011)

I think that this is not a good idea because that, it takes more money to have something that is sent all over the world, than to make a website.

it will never work right so I think that people should stop writing on this page.

if you want a magazine pm, make it your self.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 24, 2011)

tagzard said:


> Hmm.... Well... This seems like a good idea, for anyone that wants to help make a beta magazine pm me.



why don't you use an old weekly wave as a template and write up a sample for us all to see so we know that whoever volunteers to help you will not be doing all of the work?


----------



## prowler (Oct 24, 2011)

acemaster1993 said:


> I think that this is not a good idea because that, it takes more money to have something that is sent all over the world, than to make a website.


He isn't taking about a real magazine, just an online only one.


----------

